# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Invertebrates >  Aphonopelma Marxi (tarantula) Named Loofah, Picture Thread

## spazhime

I decided to do a picture thread with this girl like I have with all of my herps. I don't see many A. Marxi's around so I love showing her off!

----------


## spazhime

Wow I can't believe I forgot that I made this thread!
Loofah is doing fantastic, just molted again and her small leg has finally fully regenerated!

----------

dr del (07-29-2019),_Spicey_ (06-08-2020)

----------


## spazhime

We are excited for October! Loofah was kind enough to allow me to take her out for a photoshoot  :Smile:

----------

Bodie (10-02-2019)

----------


## Valyndris

She's a beauty. I kinda want a tarantula but they are illegal where I live and I also don't like to touch bugs to feed which sounds weird because a tarantula is a bug, for some reason I'm not scared of them.

----------


## spazhime

Nah I get that! It took me a long time to be able to touch the roaches in my colony for my beardie and this girl tbh.
Loofah's legs are so fluffy!

----------

_wnateg_ (12-19-2019)

----------


## wnateg

> She's a beauty. I kinda want a tarantula but they are illegal where I live and I also don't like to touch bugs to feed which sounds weird because a tarantula is a bug, for some reason I'm not scared of them.


Tarantulas are illegal in some places? That's pretty crazy. I wonder what the logic is.

I have a lot of roaches and they're no problem to me, but no way would I freehand my tarantula. That thing is crazy.

----------


## spazhime

Some places make tarantulas illegal because of the venom potency of some species. I'm lucky this girl isn't medically significant to humans were she to bite!

----------


## lew-e

Im super intrigued by tarantulas but spiders are typically a giant NO for me. These just seem different though. My wife? Thatd be a resounding HELL NO lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

They're for sure not everyones cup of tea! But I love them <3 
Happy easter!

----------

_dakski_ (04-11-2020)

----------


## vivi

I love tarantulas. Yours is adorable, I love the pictures you take!

----------


## spazhime

Thank you!  :Very Happy: 
I got some really good ones today!

----------

LyraIsGray (06-08-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (06-08-2020)

----------


## spazhime

She's still doing well!

----------

